# A new clock... but i'm not made in flash! O_o



## Clockworker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi... I'm new on this forum... Theo ask me to come here... ah lala.. hurray!...



... :? 


I doom you Theo! x_X...


Well in fact!

BWAHAHAHAH!! =D WELCOME TO MY MADNESS!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome man, have fun here and try not to drive everyone crazy like you are driving me lately! Enjoy your stay Clockworker


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jun 7, 2005)

Ey Clockworker, welcome to V.I.!

Later,


----------



## Chrislight (Jun 7, 2005)

Welcome to VI Clockworker - enjoy your stay! :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 7, 2005)

Another Montrealer? We're DOOMED!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Bienvenue. :wink:


----------



## Clockworker (Jun 7, 2005)

We're all doomed! :twisted: 


Thank to you!

Merci Ned?  lol


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 7, 2005)

You can never have too many Montrealers.


----------



## Jackull (Jun 8, 2005)

HALLO, & welcome... 2 u

jacKuLL


----------

